# Inhorgenta 2020 Preview - Mühle Glashütte will launch a Panova Grey



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

At Munich's Inhorgenta 2020 Mühle-Glashütte will present the „Panova Grau" - a watch with many facets. Elegant gray meets a bright orange, traditional mechanics meetS contemporary design.








.
The play of light and shadow lets the metallic dial with its fine circular cut shimmer magically and captivates the viewer with crystal-clear minute markers and large hour markers with spherical luminous dots. The luminescent hands ensure good legibility even in dark rooms.

The refined movement Sellita SW 200-1 comes in the well known Mühle version with its in-house made rotor and Mühle's patented woodpecker fine regulation. 
The movement is adjusted to 6 positions and regulated to 0 - +8 sec/day.

The in-house regulation is within chronometer standard though.









Technical specifications:

Movement: 
SW 200-1, automatic; Mühle version with patented woodpecker neck regulation, Mühle rotor and characteristic surface finishes. Hacking, 38 h power reserve.

Case: 
Brushed stainless steel. Screw-down crown. Ø 40.0 mm; height 10.4 mm. Water resistant to 10 bar.

Crystal:
Anti-reflective sapphire crystal.

strap:
Textile or leather strap with stainless steel pin buckle.

Dial/hands:

Grey. Hour markers and hands covered with Super-LumiNova.

Retail:
€1000

More pics to come, will meet up with the Mühle Team at the Inhorgenta 2020 on FEB 15th.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mühle' pic of today


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very nice. Love the contrasting colors.


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

Those are very tight accuracy specs for €1,000. Good-looking watch to boot.


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Sunburst grey with orange accents? Oh yeah!


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

stuffler said:


> ...
> 
> The refined movement Sellita SW 200-1 comes in the well known Mühle version with its in-house made rotor and Mühle's patented woodpecker fine regulation.
> The movement is adjusted to 6 positions and regulated to 0 - +8 sec/day.
> ...


Thanks for posting. It's very nice. I wish it was 38mm (I sound like a broken record). Does Muehle regulate their version of the SW 200-1 for all their watches? I always thought they only added the in-house rotor and woodpecker fine regulation but without the adjustment and regulation of the movement. I could be wrong all along of course!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

pdsf said:


> Thanks for posting. It's very nice. I wish it was 38mm (I sound like a broken record). Does Muehle regulate their version of the SW 200-1 for all their watches? I always thought they only added the in-house rotor and woodpecker fine regulation but without the adjustment and regulation of the movement. I could be wrong all along of course!


From Marie, Mühle Glashütte:

..."alle unsere Mühle-Armbanduhren werden in sechs Lagen reguliert, ohne Ausnahme" which would translate into „ all of our Mühle wristwatches are regulated in six positions, without exception."


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

stuffler said:


> From Marie, Mühle Glashütte:
> 
> ..."alle unsere Mühle-Armbanduhren werden in sechs Lagen reguliert, ohne Ausnahme" which would translate into „ all of our Mühle wristwatches are regulated in six positions, without exception."


That is very good to know! Thank you very much.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Mühle Glashütte WED pic


----------



## FBPB (Aug 1, 2016)

Very nice, and very well priced!


----------



## bnorton838 (Jan 13, 2020)

Great looking watch. I always like a pop of color on a black or grey dial.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

bnorton838 said:


> Great looking watch. I always like a pop of color on a black or grey dial.


+1


----------

